# Oscar color varieties



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i love oscars, but i hate all those "albino" "tigers" "reds" and such that look so bad. the only good kind of oscar coloration is wild, why doeznt anyone else but me acknowlege this


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i have a wild oscar he looks coo but i think i would rather have a tiger i bought y him cause he was 5 bucks i should of given 1 dollar more for a tiger
y the







would u hate the other oscars dude


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you have issues if little sh*t like that gets to you...seriously...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i love oscars, there one of my favorite fish, but all these tigers and sh*t i think are all ugly, disgraces that shouldnt be sold. i like the wilds, am i the only one who doez?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

First off, how many retarded ass posts does this make that you have made? My red oscar is one of the most colorful oscars I have ever seen.... "Wild" oscars (there are tons of color varients of wild oscars, so you are being pretty blunt with that statement) are colorful, but I have seen many of the "aquarium bred" oscars that look just as colorful, if not more colorful than a wild oscar


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly...this thread is useless. why not go bitch somewhere about fish dyed with colors. i guess they're more natural than an albino oscar aye?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> First off, how many retarded ass posts does this make that you have made? My red oscar is one of the most colorful oscars I have ever seen.... "Wild" oscars (there are tons of color varients of wild oscars, so you are being pretty blunt with that statement) are colorful, but I have seen many of the "aquarium bred" oscars that look just as colorful, if not more colorful than a wild oscar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know that these cultivated varieties are much more colorful, but i still like the naturalness and colors of the wilds and the i just wanted to see if there is anyone on here who agrees wit me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Calling other oscar varieties a "disgrace to god" is a matter of personal opinion. And in my opinion, you're just making yourself look like an ass. Quit while you're ahead because you'll quickly find we have members that like all varieties of fish.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like the tank breed oscars, i dont see a need to catch em wild anymore really,

leave em in the wild let them be to conserve whats there, nothing wrong with

selective breeding to get some really colorful fish in my opinion, i dont like the

albino oscars but some do , wild ones look good too, why not breed both to keep

the colors


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The strains of fancy goldfish out there to today are the result of hundreds of years of selected breeding. So are things the bettas that you see in stores... There's a lot of really beautiful fish that are the result of selected breeding imposed by people. And though they may not be 'natural' in the wild, calling them a disgrace to god is a bit out there... Things like Glofish are a disgrace to god.

I personally do not like the look of most albino fish. But that's just my personal preference. I'm that way with reptiles too, so it's just a trend in my tastes I guess...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Natural is cool for many reasons, but I've come to respect and even like some other varieties. The line gets drawn when there are mutants with serious health problems.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Some of the other non-wild varieties are very nice, I don't see why you have so much hate for them. I have two wild Os myself but because at the time they were cheap and I was in a rush to fill an empty tank.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Albino's are my favorite, and I'd like to find an albino veil tailed.







for real though...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> exactly...this thread is useless. why not go bitch somewhere about fish dyed with colors. i guess they're more natural than an albino oscar aye?
> [snapback]1033750[/snapback]​


ya dude







can some1 just lock this thred its just wasting space


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

my fish is certainly no disgrace to god


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Am I the only one that Notices, Why almost if not most post of Tibs get locked??





















Ive got a feeling this one is heading on getting locked.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Infadels!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i see no reason to lock my thread, im juss saying wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> i see no reason to lock my thread, im juss saying wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these
> [snapback]1036881[/snapback]​


that would be like me saying you are a disgrace to god because you cant spell and there are so many other people out there that can....

get a clue, kid


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Tibs said:


> i love oscars, but i hate all those "albino" "tigers" "reds" and such that look so bad. the only good kind of oscar coloration is wild, why doeznt anyone else but me acknowlege this
> [snapback]1030349[/snapback]​


Do I have to dislike a peperoni pizza just because you like plain cheese???







Something that you consider unsightly may not be the case for someone else. Kinda retorical if you ask me.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> i see no reason to lock my thread, im juss saying wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these
> [snapback]1036881[/snapback]​


This argument could be applied to so many varieties of fish, reptiles, and just animals in general... It's like with ball pythons. There are some great regulars, but then the there's things like pastels and so on that rake in a lot of cash per snake.

I just got a tiger oscar and think it's beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i agree with mettle^^^

and the fact that Tibs used the words "disgrace to God"....

no Tibs...YOU are a disgrace to God!!!

hehe,jk, had to get it out.

but i mean, oscars are a very widespread fish, and there are countless ppl who love them. Mettle being one of the newer ones i think









why call such a popular fish a disgrace to god. if you're going to call a fish, a 'disgrace to God' then at least pic a fish that isnt natural, like a flowerhorn or parrotfish. i mean some would argue that those are a disgrace to god, because they were created unnaturally. but the thing is, is that there are lots and lots of ppl that like both types of fish. just like with oscars.

what im trying to say, is that your opinion on this fact is basically not important. altho you might view it one way. most other ppl dont.

so if you're gonna call something a disgrace to whatever, at least choose some appropriate. like a hybrid. that wouldnt be there without human intervention.

ive never kept an oscar, and know a very minimal amount about them. so im not sure of this, but im sure that somewhere in the wild there are naturally occuring tiger oscars, and albino oscars. its not like some scientist sat there toying with the DNA trying to make a 'designer fish'

i think that those stupid 'Glo-fish' (the glow in the dark danios) are a disgrace. they're basically mutants.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i herd that the "glo-fish" die fast


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow u guys are ripping this guy apart for having an opinion 
i like wild oscars too and tigers are pretty nice.albinos are ugly


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> wow u guys are ripping this guy apart for having an opinion
> i like wild oscars too and tigers are pretty nice.albinos are ugly
> [snapback]1039766[/snapback]​


it'd be diffrent if this was his first retarded post....

I think he might have a total of 10 good posts on this board


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

albinos are ugly? pffft. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85273 how can you call that ugly?!? my albino is the man.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

There is something to be said for being a purist

However, I've come to the opinion that as long as you dont try to sell hybrids as true species, and as long as you dont release your fish, no big whoop.

In fact, hybrids being bought takes pressure off of wild fish being caught (but cichlids breed easy so this is minor). As far as aquarists holding on to species to save them in case they are lost in the wild.... forget it. That faulty thinking has screwed up HALF of the conservation biology going on out there (hey lets freeze cheetah sperm, that'll take care of the problem... bah! ). Bottom line, what's the big deal? These aren't deformed parrot fish or tailless fish (that's another debate).

Rant over. I was going to close this but this is an old argument with some interesting wrinkles. The problem is you have to EXPLAIN your reasoning, not just say things are a disgrace. WHY are they a disgrace?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> There is something to be said for being a purist
> 
> However, I've come to the opinion that as long as you dont try to sell hybrids as true species, and as long as you dont release your fish, no big whoop.
> 
> ...


well i havent posted in about 5 days cuz i went on a vacation and f'd up my com in this week, but alls well and i will be back on after this coming weekend

the idea of this thread is because in my beliefe i dont really care for the cultivated varieties(esp. veils, lol sorry taylor, but u cant keep nuttin wit those wit out the tails being ripped)

i guess disgrace to god where pretty strong words, but i posted this after seing how alot of ppl have oscars and all of em have selective bred colors, and being a big wild fan myself, i was just wondering if anyone else likes the wilds.

sorry to start sucha flame war, i seem to have a knack wit starting em. let the thread carry on

(P.S. lemmy why dont u check the piranha dedicated threads, im always giving info to starters and etc)



King Piranha said:


> i herd that the "glo-fish" die fast
> [snapback]1039760[/snapback]​


yes theyr pretty touchy, i pose that after being injected it damages em, they also lose there glow in 1-3 weeks after purchase


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o wow thats a waist of money


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The "painted" glass fish are injected and lose their color. The glo-fish are genetically altered fish that aren't injected and dont glow without special lighting.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i know that my teacher brought some in and he put a black light above them and they were glowing


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

someone bitchslap that idiot


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i know


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jeeze no one has agree wit me that wilds are better........i must be the only one


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just bought a baby albino oscar and a baby red oscar and i really dont care which oscar i get they are all pretty much the same fish except some say tiger oscars are more aggressive than "wild" ones. anyway in a earlier post someone said im related to Tibs, i dont think so just cause i made a stupid mistake doesnt mean i have a retard in the family. anyway Different morphs of oscars arent even unnatural, there are often many changes in genetics as a species gets older and often there are albino species produced in alot of species wether it be fish or reptiles. This happens alot in the wild for example i just saw a article in my reptile mag about a wild albino croc found in the everglades. anyway this is just my 2cents on a already dead and pointless subject. Everyone is given a chance to state their own opinion and i respect that.









*B-rad*


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice welcome to the club


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these
> [snapback]1036881[/snapback]​


Buying aquarium bred fish in order to reduce strain on wild populations from the aquarium trade doesn't count as a reason now? Can you even grasp the pressure you would see on native populations if all the Oscars in the aquarium trade were wild caught?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these
> ...


by wild i mean not true wilds but the true coloration that they have in the wild


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > wit so many beautiful wilds that are out there that is no reason for these
> ...


by wild i mean not true wilds but the true coloration that they have in the wild


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> jeeze no one has agree wit me that wilds are better........i must be the only one
> [snapback]1048133[/snapback]​


you promote keeping the wild strain of oscars being in aquariums, and say the manmade strains are a disgrace.... and yet you say that you also like flowerhorns alot.... something doesnt add up there


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > jeeze no one has agree wit me that wilds are better........i must be the only one
> ...


yeah thats because i dont like the manmade oscars when the "naturals" are cooler looking IMO


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

and just because you think the the wild strain (which makes no sence since there are tons of wild strains from diffrent collection areas) look "cooler" than the man-made strians makes the non-wild strains a disgrace to god?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, this thread is done.


----------

